# Got her phone number! I'll hang out with her!!!



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't want to go into much detail (and please don't ask me for details, how did I do it or where) but finally I asked a girl for her phone number in real life. She said "call me when you have free time"... I'll hang out with her this monday, I probably won't be her boyfriend and don't want to... She's a pretty and tattooed brunette girl. But not my type, I just want to hang out with her... At least I got a female friend, I'll hang out with a girl for the first time in my life. She kissed me when I got her number. 

We'll go to a bar first, she also said she loves sex  Maybe she wants to have sex with me.

I'm so happy right now! 

Man I couldn't even go out of my home, 3 years ago! Now isn't this a really great evolution for me?

Just keep facing your fears, brothers! It works...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

handsup said:


> We'll go to a bar first, she also said she loves sex


Did she just say that out of the blue?

Congrats man on the new friend


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

handsup said:


> I don't want to go into much detail (and please don't ask me for details, how did I do it or where) but finally I asked a girl for her phone number in real life. She said "call me when you have free time"... I'll hang out with her this monday, I probably won't be her boyfriend and don't want to... She's a pretty and tattooed brunette girl. But not my type, I just want to hang out with her... At least I got a female friend, I'll hang out with a girl for the first time in my life. *She kissed me when I got her number*.
> 
> We'll go to a bar first, *she also said she loves sex*  Maybe she wants to have sex with me.
> 
> ...


She's primed for you, my man. LOL


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol congrats


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats on that  But this girl sounds like she really likes you and you said you don't wanna be with her so I'm not sure how that will go lol


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats man and yeah she sounds really into you.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

handsup said:


> I don't want to go into much detail (and please don't ask me for details, how did I do it or where) but finally I asked a girl for her phone number in real life. She said "call me when you have free time"... I'll hang out with her this monday, I probably won't be her boyfriend and don't want to... She's a pretty and tattooed brunette girl. But not my type, I just want to hang out with her... At least I got a female friend, I'll hang out with a girl for the first time in my life. She kissed me when I got her number.
> 
> We'll go to a bar first, she also said she loves sex  Maybe she wants to have sex with me.
> 
> ...


Wow that's great! Given that she was talking about loving sex and kissed you it sounds to me like she is defiantly sexually attracted to you and looking for more than just hanging out. But I have no experince with such things so what do I know lol?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, good for you im jealous. keep us up to date. :duck


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

yay! congrats!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Stay cool.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks guys but...

We couldn't hang out because I couldn't reach out to her since that day  she didn't even answer my phone... I didn't understand what's wrong with her.

But she was really nice to me when I got her number. Now she doesn't want to talk to me, I guess.

F*** my life. I am a really very unlucky b**tard. I can't understand these girls, I think she is the problem now, not me... It's her fault.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

o/

That's a high five for getting the number!

After reading your latest update: that sucks. Maybe call back and try to reschedule or wait until she responds some how.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

drummerboy45 said:


> o/
> 
> That's a high five for getting the number!
> 
> After reading your latest update: that sucks. Maybe call back and try to reschedule or wait until she responds some how.


I've been waiting for 5 days, man. And still no respond  I lost my hope for her.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

This s*** really breaks my confidence and self-esteem and motivation. I don't even wanna go out anymore, these days...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure if you're going to turn this into a friend with benefits kind of thing but if you do, who cares?


----------



## shelless (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess it depends on a situation, but based on what you wrote, to me this seems really weird... you don't usually tell someone to call you when they have free time if you're not interested... maybe there's another side of the story that you don't know of, maybe she actually has some semi-good reason for not answering.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm assuming this is someone you work with? She definitely showed you more interest than necessary. The thing about having S.A. is sometimes when we communicate, we normally don't go farther out of our comfort zone than we have to. The problem that often comes up with dealing with somebody you work with in that way is that you risk messing up the relationship you have at work. If things go bad, you still have to face each other. Regardless of what you want, she seems to want to deal with you in that way, but it may have occurred to her that things could get messed up.

I know it bothers you, but I wouldn't spend that much time thinking about it. You accomplished something big here. A lot of people would count getting a kiss alone as a huge accomplishment, but you got the number as well. Somebody is envious of you right now. There are millions of women in the world. Is it fair to them to give this single one who doesn't want to get involved with you all of your time? Think about it


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ended bad, but it proves to yourself that you've got a good vibe. Take that confidence that girls want to close with you and take it to the next female.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

handsup said:


> This s*** really breaks my confidence and self-esteem and motivation. I don't even wanna go out anymore, these days...


DUDE! Hold up a second. Relax 

She is no one important to you, she is part of the past. The fact that you got her number, and you obviously didn't PAY for it, shows that you're capable. SMILE. This is gonna happen again man. I really wanna tell you this cause you just reminded me of my own experience. It bugged the living hell out of me, but I snapped out of it like "**** it, what am I, gonna center my world around her and base my actions or mood depending on how she responds to ME?" No man, be free. Get out there and do it again!


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

handsup said:


> I've been waiting for 5 days, man. And still no respond  I lost my hope for her.


Don't wait. Get out there and get more numbers. Girls who pull this kind of **** are not worth even a second of your thought.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't have sex with her. Go slow with her. She sounds like a little bit too far out there for you. You have an ailment, and right now you seem so happy for yourself that it could cloud your judgment for the better. Make sure that you go into this with a level head and a level, cautious heart. I am glad that you took a big step to overcome your fears, but you really need to sit down and re-evaluate the situation of being around this girl. I think that you should stay in the slow and steady lane.


----------

